# Help with weed ID (Poa Triv?)



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

Circular patches of lime green grass / weed appeared this spring in my fescue / KBG lawn in Northern Virginia. The area is generally shaded and the ground in that part of the lawn is generally damp (no standing water or mud, just more moisture due to the northern exposure and shade). My neighbor's entire yard looks like this so I suspect it traveled to my yard from there. Based on the color I suspect it's poa trivialis but would appreciate your second opinion on it.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Every time I find spots like in your pictures on the lawn, I get the glyphosate bottle let them feel its taste. Because I'm pretty sure it's actually Poa trivialis. Also the location of the lawn and the timing indicates it. If it is easy to pull out and the undersides of the leaves are shiny, there is no doubt.

But it doesn't necessarily have to come from the neighbor, but seeds could have already been in the ground.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you for your reply @2L8. I'll dig it out (instead of using glysophate) and replace with sod. It's currently in only a few spots so the mechanical surgery seems doable and my wife says that she prefers sod as opposed to waiting until the fall to seed it.


----------

